# short notice fishing trip, need some help



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

my buddy wants to go out bass fishing in my boat. i havent been on the rivers since last november. where shoudl we go? i know where a couple boat ramps are a couple for yellow, one for black creek, and one for another i cant think of lol i have only fished yellow myself. i knwo of the 87 ramp and the lower one at the end of ward basin....what do you guys think i really would like to get him on some bass.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Go to Yellow or Blackwater. I would use the boat ramp at Carpenter's Park in Milton and just hit Blackwater and Yellow on one trip. 

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i will have to look that one up. i have never been there. i dont really know the rivers all that well yet and i dont ahve GPS. what are bear, hurricane, and karrick doing? also thought about just going to Leon Brooks and see whats going on up there.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

If you are not familiar with Yellow River and don't have a GPS, I wouldn't go. Yellow has alot of twists an turns--Blackwater isn't bad. I don't know about the lakes, they are too far for me to drive and they stay crowded on the weekends. 

KsB


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I am headin out on blackwater tomorrow for the first time as well. Thought about draggin the kayak out to black or yellow on Saturday. Which is better for some fat bass? What do they like to eat..I was figurin on bringing plastics and a spinner bait or two.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Todd, 

You are on the right track for baits. Throw in some lizards and maybe you will catch some spawning bass. I use some stick baits as well this time of year. They were killing spinnerbait and chatterbaits today on Yellow. 

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i know yellow the best. would it be better to launch at 87 and fish around there or to launch at the ward basin rapm and fish around there?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I would launch at Ward Basin.

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

well it looks like we wont be going to the river this weekend. thanks anyway


----------

